# Safety Halter for trail riding?



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Anyone who doesn't have (or want) a biothane halter-bridle ever use this "safety halter" under their bridle?

Sierra View Ranch I.C.E. Safety Nylon Halter

It's a minimal halter with a tag for emergency information -- you can lead a horse around with it but it isn't secure enough for tying unless you were right there, I would think. 

Not as bulky as carrying or wearing a real halter, so it's appealing to me. Would like to know if anyone has any experience with these.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I just leave the halter on. My halters are biothane, so not too bulky. DH ties a loop in his leadrope and hooks it over the saddle horn. The reason the halters are left on is for tying, in case we need to get off the horse. 

It is Cute, though.


----------



## evilamc (Sep 22, 2011)

Cute but for that price why not just get a biothane halter that you CAN safely tie from. I buy my biothane tack at twohorseTack, they have great prices! I got my whole halter bridle for only $65. I love how sleek biothane is and it's still very strong. Can't complain about the fun colors either!


----------



## carshon (Apr 7, 2015)

When we trail ride for long periods of time we either use rope halters under our bridles or use tie down. We do not tie the horses up with either unless we absolutely have to. Not a fan of riding with anything under my bridle but a breakaway halter. Have seen some accidents where the lead rope left tied to the halter got snagged on a branch and caused the horse to roll down a hill (I have personally seen this - and hope to never ever see it again!) Our tie downs do not have the tied down on it we have lead ropes in our cantle bags or latigo holders on our saddles. If riding on not so steep trails a halter with a lead rope around the saddle horn would be OK

Your gear really depends on where you ride and why you need a halter. The parks where we ride do not allow horses to be tied to trees - if we dismount on a long ride to have lunch etc -we take off bridles and hold our horses while we eat.


----------



## ChitChatChet (Sep 9, 2013)

carshon said:


> When we trail ride for long periods of time we either use rope halters under our bridles or use tie down. We do not tie the horses up with either unless we absolutely have to. Not a fan of riding with anything under my bridle but a breakaway halter. Have seen some accidents where the lead rope left tied to the halter got snagged on a branch and caused the horse to roll down a hill (I have personally seen this - and hope to never ever see it again!) Our tie downs do not have the tied down on it we have lead ropes in our cantle bags or latigo holders on our saddles. If riding on not so steep trails a halter with a lead rope around the saddle horn would be OK
> 
> Your gear really depends on where you ride and why you need a halter. The parks where we ride do not allow horses to be tied to trees - if we dismount on a long ride to have lunch etc -we take off bridles and hold our horses while we eat.


Could you use a highline? They take no time at all to set up.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

*Your BEST prevention of a horse accident while tied and trail riding is to train him to tie patiently at home.* This is everyday training. I wouldn't TRUST a horse trail riding that cannot stand patiently for me, tied up all day long, and I have the experiences to say so.
Cavalry rode with a bridle on top of the halter, so that you would NOT tie your horse up with the bit in his mouth, where you could do a lot of damage.
Sunday I schooled and my big KMH gelding got his foot through the lead and his head bent. I had NO TROUBLE unhooking and rehooking the lead because he is used to being tied.
The type of safety equipment you are looking for doesn't exist.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

New name for a grooming halter.


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

I ride with a $15 rope halter under my bridle, with a metal dog tag with important info attached to it. I can tie with it and it would also fit in my pocket (though why I would need to put it there, I am not sure :wink.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

phantomhorse13 said:


> I ride with a $15 rope halter under my bridle, with a metal dog tag with important info attached to it. I can tie with it and it would also fit in my pocket (though why I would need to put it there, I am not sure :wink.


For the times that you eat at that restaurant with the stable in the back. :rofl:


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Corporal said:


> *Your BEST prevention of a horse accident while tied and trail riding is to train him to tie patiently at home.* This is everyday training. I wouldn't TRUST a horse trail riding that cannot stand patiently for me, tied up all day long, and I have the experiences to say so.
> Cavalry rode with a bridle on top of the halter, so that you would NOT tie your horse up with the bit in his mouth, where you could do a lot of damage.
> Sunday I schooled and my big KMH gelding got his foot through the lead and his head bent. I had NO TROUBLE unhooking and rehooking the lead because he is used to being tied.
> The type of safety equipment you are looking for doesn't exist.


Did you look at the link? I think the only "safety" aspects are that 1) you don't have to lead or tie with the bridle and 2) it can carry contact info on it.
The part that isn't safe is that it lacks a throatlatch so it might be easy to rub off. 

The part I liked was that it was so minimal. I don't really want to ride with a halter under my bridle, but it seems wise to do so. 

However, a slim 3/4" biothane halter with a leather breakaway might be a better alternative. I never ride with a lead rope on a halter, that really does not seem safe to me. I would stuff that in a saddle bag. Actually I was planning to try out carrying an extra set of (closed) rope reins that could double as a lead rope. It's a real pain to have a rein break miles out. 

My horse stands tied quite well, but she is green, full of beans, and loves to fool with ropes and rub on stuff. Personally, I *don't* trust my horse on trails yet -- but the only way I'll be able to is by getting out there and riding her and getting her acclimated. She won't become a wise seasoned trail horse sitting in her pasture.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

Corporal said:


> For the times that you eat at that restaurant with the stable in the back. :rofl:


It's like locking your car and pocketing the keys. =b


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

All my trail riding is done with this setup:








​ 
Thin rope halter under the bridle. Reins switch from being reins to being a lead rope using scissor snaps. I generally prefer to walk about 5 minutes each hour with the cinch loosened. Good for my knees and good for his back. Also good for opening the barbed wire gates around here.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

I do what bsms does and have a thin rope halter under my bridle. (The same one in my avatar, actually.) I hate the look of a regular bulky halter under a bridle. (I understand the one in the link isn't like that). So I was happy when I discovered rope halters and how amazing they fit under a bridle.

The advantage I see to a rope halter over the halter in the link is the throat-latch. You could actually tie in a rope halter whereas if you did that in the safety halter he could rub out of it pretty easily. I'm sure they can rub out of a rope halter as well, but I think it would be a little harder for them to escape. 

I carry the lead rope in my cantle bag. While you can lead with your reins, I wouldn't want to tie with them, at least not with my young horse. I don't want him to discover he can break something and escape. So I always tie hard and fast. There is always a chance they could get loose anyway, but I tried to minimize it, because my guy is learning and I don't want him to learn he can break away. I want him to think when he's tied he has to wait for me.

His mother (whom was already age 15 when I got her) has a habit of running for home when she gets loose. Kind of inconvenient! It doesn't seem to occur to the 5 yr old to run home, so I hope to keep it that way. :apple:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I also keep a rope halter under the bridle for trail riding. 

It is interesting to me how many people think that it is unsightly or bad or someway undesirable to keep a halter under the bridle because I never actually thought of the idea of going on a trail ride without the halter under the bridle. I have always done it that way and I am too dang old to change.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

All of your posts have been helpful. I have a rope halter but it's a fairly heavy and stiff training halter with knots, and I also have an old-fashioned leather stable halter (that I never seem to use). Neither seemed appropriate unless I was going camping for a week. 

I didn't realize that rope halters came in such a variety of diameters and degrees of pliability. I'm definitely going for a thin rope halter under the bridle with a lead rope stashed in my saddle bag.


----------



## Joel Reiter (Feb 9, 2015)

I just ride in a rope halter and leave the bridle at home. It's very handy to untie one end of my "rein" and be ready for the trailer or highline.


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

I use a simple nylon halter under my bridle, I have been thinking of getting a dog tag but haven't decided where to attach it yet since I use the same halter around the barn too but just bought a new one so that may change.

also been meaning to put ICE information in my saddle bags (and possibly a GPS tracker too since i've been doing more solo rides so $100/year seems worth it to me)

another option for you would be the ICE Tack Clip-On since it would be transferable between bridle/halter/saddle quite easily


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Joel Reiter said:


> I just ride in a rope halter and leave the bridle at home. It's very handy to untie one end of my "rein" and be ready for the trailer or highline.


My horse is not going to be ready for this idea for a good long while. It does sound convenient though.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

tim62988 said:


> I use a simple nylon halter under my bridle, I have been thinking of getting a dog tag but haven't decided where to attach it yet since I use the same halter around the barn too but just bought a new one so that may change.
> 
> also been meaning to put ICE information in my saddle bags (and possibly a GPS tracker too since i've been doing more solo rides so $100/year seems worth it to me)
> 
> another option for you would be the ICE Tack Clip-On since it would be transferable between bridle/halter/saddle quite easily


Picture of this?


----------



## tim62988 (Aug 30, 2012)

the clip on is the same company and also available at riding warehouse: Sierra View Ranch I.C.E. Nylon Tack Clip-On

the GPS one i've been debating lately is the Trace by SPOT findmespot.com not necessarily designed for this use but would be an easy way to find a horse if I get thrown, she bolts when i'm dismounted, ect... as long as she has her tack and the tracker is in a saddle bag it could save a lot of headache, heartache, and money


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Avna said:


> Anyone who doesn't have (or want) a biothane halter-bridle ever use this "safety halter" under their bridle?
> 
> Sierra View Ranch I.C.E. Safety Nylon Halter
> 
> ...


What's the point? When I tie a horse up over night, I don't tie with a breakaway halter
I also just leave a halter on under my bridle, a good nylon double stitched halter with good hardware, thus no snaps
I used to just tie that lead rope to my saddle horn, but that bugs me, so now I put lead rope in my saddle or pommel bag

I don't use a rope halter, as I don't like to tie a horse with one, esp overnight


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

The Spot tracker GPS is also handy for finding a human, in country where there is no cell phone service! Think I will leave it on me though, and not the horse!
Have never lost a horse out west, but there is always the first time!
Have so far not ridden in wilderness with one, but putting in on my Christmas list, as many people here do use them, riding in the mountains


----------



## EliRose (Aug 12, 2012)

Good thought, but awfully expensive.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Smilie said:


> What's the point? When I tie a horse up over night, I don't tie with a breakaway halter
> I also just leave a halter on under my bridle, a good nylon double stitched halter with good hardware, thus no snaps
> I used to just tie that lead rope to my saddle horn, but that bugs me, so now I put lead rope in my saddle or pommel bag
> 
> I don't use a rope halter, as I don't like to tie a horse with one, esp overnight


I'm not tying overnight, I just need something to lead my horse with on the trail or let graze while I'm having lunch. Day ride. I like the idea of a flat nylon halter but haven't come across any that don't have a bunch of snaps on them. Might keep looking . . .

If I was tying overnight I wouldn't use a rope halter either.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Smilie, that is a good point about not liking to tie with a rope halter. I don't like to either. I doubt my horse would pull back on it, but if she did, I think the flat halter would be less likely to injure her face. The reason that I prefer the rope halter to ride with is that my nylon halters have large buckles that interfere with the bridle (like Avna said).

If someone knows of a good flat nylon halter without mega-buckles, maybe they could post a link.


----------



## MrsKD14 (Dec 11, 2015)

They make little leather pieces that make a regular rope halter into a breakaway halter. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

